# renewals



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just away to finally do my renewal and have a question.

what do you get for your money???

i dont see anything in the description?

surely there must be something included for £30


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You get the magazine for another year, the award winning events are also funded by the membership, you get free advice, organised meets etc. and it helps keep fund running the club in general. There are also going to be a lot more products coming into the shop.

You also get various discounts off suppliers of course. When I first joined I worked out that the discount off an oil purchase effectively covered most of the membership fee but since then I've had a lot more value from the club in the form of the magazine and events etc. You get our time for free to make it happen of course.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

john, any chance you can find out which mag i was in so i can order it, i cant remember when it was tbh.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> john, any chance you can find out which mag i was in so i can order it, i cant remember when it was tbh.


Reader's Wives, wasnt it :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > john, any chance you can find out which mag i was in so i can order it, i cant remember when it was tbh.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I save my £30 on my insurance discount I get being a TTOc member and then I save at least a hell of a lot more on my discount I get at Elite every time Phil works on my cars so all in all the TTOC costs me nothing to be a member and also saves me money every year   
Almost for got the discounted price I get on my TTOC national day tickets


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Issue 15 ,did you change your address ? I take it you have moved after the gym thread. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yes i did, to portlethen from the centre of town.

ill go and do it now then :wink:

ps.... send me a snickers or a topic :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> john, any chance you can find out which mag i was in so i can order it, i cant remember when it was tbh.


Yes, it was issue 15 you were in Stuart.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > john, any chance you can find out which mag i was in so i can order it, i cant remember when it was tbh.
> ...





wallsendmag said:


> Issue 15 ,did you change your address ? I take it you have moved after the gym thread. :wink:


 :roll: :wink:


----------

